# Burning a wood stove is a lifestyle thing, not a moneysaver.



## area_man (Jan 3, 2014)

Last month I basically went dark in my stoves for 2-3 weeks because of the Christmas tree.  Our electric bill was up $150.  And that was after installing a dozen energy-sipping LED lightbulbs in our most-frequently-used lights.  $150 isn't enough for me to go to all the trouble.  

My back hurt after chopping and hauling a bunch of wood.  I spent time on collecting wood and stacking it.  If I ripped out my wood shed I could let this beautiful douglas fir grow right over my house, it would be a hundred years before it became a problem... so it ain't my problem.  Instead, I'm going to pay a tree service to have it cut down.

The bottom line is that working for wood is like going to the gym for free, and I get to learn about convective air flow in my house.  It's kind of cool to learn about the natural world as a part of living my daily life.  I like the exercise.  It's nice to make some money with physical labor instead of wearing a suit all the time.

I make my own beef jerky, can my own soup, heat my house with wood I haul around, make our laundry soap, etc.  It's just a nice feeling to get more connected to where the good things in life come from.  The way I was raised, I never thought I would own a chainsaw.

Next is chickens.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 3, 2014)

You're kidding, of course! Everyone know that heat comes from a little lever or dial box on the wall, not from anything produced by nature as a gift and which requires labor to stuff into that little box. After all, humans rule nature and have tamed it to their every whim. No need to be connected anymore; technology will solve every problem and meet every human need; and pity the poor subordinate, inferior creatures that actually have to live in that thing called "nature." Who needs them, anyway?


----------



## bmblank (Jan 3, 2014)

I can either work at home, bucking, splitting, making fires, hearing the house on the cheap, or I can spend more money heating the house with gas or other, in which case I would need to spend more time at work to make more money to be at the same place  financially.

I'd rather be home.


----------



## coaly (Jan 3, 2014)

Chickens took over the wood shed. You'll be building another.








Then enlarge the garden..........




And quit your job. It happens.


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 3, 2014)

Someone heats their house for $150/month in Oregon? Not around here, it'd be more like $4 to 500! Even oil would cost me twice what I pay in pellets.
I agree with the lifestyle thing, though. I'd really miss the stove's heat and my view of the fire that's heating my house. Sort of back to the caveman days…sort of, kinda...


----------



## Trktrd (Jan 3, 2014)

If not for the phsical aspect of wood burning, I'm sure alot of us would weigh 100 lbs more than we do now. IMO that enhances the "Lifestyle" part of wood burning.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 3, 2014)

If it wasn't a money saver I'd be spending much more time sailing or riding or something.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 3, 2014)

By winters end, I usually begin to tire of dragging wood in, but I enjoy it overall. I consider it part of a bigger lifestyle of wanting to know how and do things for myself.
And also part of the lifestyle of being a tight wad.


We didn't even open the coop door today, the chickens wouldn't have come out anyway, they hate it when it's this cold.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 3, 2014)

area_man said:


> I make my own beef jerky, can my own soup, heat my house with wood I haul around, make our laundry soap, etc.  It's just a nice feeling to get more connected to where the good things in life come from.  The way I was raised, I never thought I would own a chainsaw.
> 
> Next is chickens.



Sounds a lot like us. 

Once you get comfortable with the chickens it'll be time to look into a couple goats so you can have your own milk. Then you can make your own butter, yogurt and cheese.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Laying chickens are super easy and fun to have around especially when there is no snow on the ground.  Mine almost never step foot in the snow, they are happy to stay in their coop.
Don't get too many or you will be drowning in eggs.   Three or four chickens are enough for out family of four.  At one time we had six chickens and we always had eggs to give away or trade.
We had ISA Browns and now have Black Sex Links.  You will get an egg everyday from each chicken.

Meat chickens are a whole other messy undertaking.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 4, 2014)

Hardwood is everywhere up here and fallen trees are free in most cases if you ask the land owner. I dont make jerky or raise poultry but I can heat the house for next to nothing so  I might as well do so.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 6, 2014)

Oil bill (Winter 2008) before installing Englander furnace:

$2000 

Average yearly oil bill after installing Englander furnace:

$200-$250

So over the last four years I've saved about $1700-$1800 a year.  Has some of that money gone to chainsaws, a log splitter, fuel, oil, etc...?  Of course, but I'd rather be spending money on that stuff than heating oil.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 6, 2014)

Before wood, I was sending BGE (Baltimore Gas & Electric) as much as $800/mo., and averaging more like $600.

Started up old smoke dragon with junky wood, bill dropped to +/-$450.

Dragged NC 30 in, started burning 2-year CSS hickory & BL, last bill (Nov. '13) was $248.

Lifestyle?  I agree... but there's money to it also.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 6, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> Before wood, I was sending BGE (Baltimore Gas & Electric) as much as $800/mo., and averaging more like $600.
> 
> Started up old smoke dragon with junky wood, bill dropped to +/-$450.
> 
> ...



I love my fire and the heat it puts out, but if it wasn't about the money, I probably wouldn't be doing it.
With the exception of buying a cheap splitter and fuel for it and the chainsaw and stove maintenance, I've basically been burning wood for free for 7 years.
Electric and oil together average about $180-200 per month, for the winter, and we're not at all frugal with our electric usage.
Finally breaking down and buying a stove soon, and while I'm looking forward to burning less wood and having longer burns,
I feel like I won't be cheating any more...not as much anyway.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't forget the brain work. Devising/improving a process of turning a log sitting on the ground into BTU's in your home as easy as possible.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 6, 2014)

True, and the thought of calculating whether you have enough wood for the winter and the winter after that and the winter after that.
That can burn up some calories.


----------



## osagebow (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely saving money, over $600 year on electric,  but I'm mostly in it for the fashion. Upset the red forest helmet wife got me for xmas doesn't match blue chaps or orange saws. Too many predators here for chickens, unfortunately.


----------



## area_man (Jan 7, 2014)

When I factor in my time and the necessity to have a 4WD, there's no way I'm saving money.  My bill might be lower, but if I was doing those hours at work on OT, I could pay that bill with a few hours and could drive the car of my choice.  It would be a LOT more convenient, my pants wouldn't be torn and dirty, my Sundays would be available for something else, etc.  I also wouldn't learn anything new.  I wouldn't feel as integrated with the world around me.

Plus, dragging wood around is a good way to work out AND get something done to make home life better.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 7, 2014)

Money saver for me . . . and life style choice.

Went from burning 600 +/- gallons each year to the point where I just put some oil into the tank after something like 5 years. Even factoring in the cost of the stove, splitter, gloves, gas/bar oil, etc. I still have come out ahead financially.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 7, 2014)

Natural gas is so cheap now I'm likely not saving money when factor in maintenance on my stove, tools and my time. But no way am I turning that tstat up to 75!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 7, 2014)

My first fill up of oil was in 2006 when I moved in my "final" home.
Cost of oil...$600.00+. Granted that was an empty tank.
Last time I had 100 gallons delivered a couple years ago...$340.00
My last place was costing me about $2,400.00 a year to heat with oil. That was in 2005 when oil was under $2.00 a gallon (guessing don't have the memory I used to).
Cost to heat with wood all winter...$300.00 - $350.00
1st year to year and 1/2 paid for the Insert & liner.
Time involved to cut, split and stack all added up maybe a week (leisurely a bit at a time). Not really a gym membership, but every little bit of exercise helps.
Yes it is more work, can be dirty at times, and have to arrange the daily schedule around loads at times. But the heat, and the feel of the heat, far exceed forced air heat.
It was initially for both cost savings and more rustic living. Still pretty much the same reasons.
Love lighting the first fire of the season , then getting into the 24/7 burn season. By about February, the warm gushy feeling will wear off as usual, and I will be wishing for Spring, but still burning till prolly April, depending on the weather temps.
Next heating season, same things all over again.
Here, it is, and has always been cost savings and the general preference for wood heat.
Note that right now in town it is now up to -2 with -22 wind chills. "Predicted" high of 9. And low tonight of 6. Were are always colder than town, so prolly below 0 again tonight.
I do have the furnace helping heat last night and this morning. Set at 58 at night, I woke up to 61.5 degrees, but still 60 something degrees differential between outside and inside.
My office is the coldest room and does not get much heat from the insert, 52 degrees in here at the moment. Double long john tops & bottoms, socks and fuzzy slippers make it bearable.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 7, 2014)

area_man said:


> When I factor in my time and the necessity to have a 4WD


Not really needed, depending on your area of scrounging.
Log loads are inexpensive where I am, and I get to do the work at my leisure. Like Hog said, total time for me to c/s/s a years worth of wood with logs is about a weeks time, although I spread it out.
We've used the heater in the house this year for the first time, and haven't gotten the bill yet for the worst of it. If i get back to this thread, I'll post the use and cost, but I can bet it's not going to make me happy.
Between the remaining bit of the last log load and the wood I've scrounged, wood will cost maybe $200 for this winter and we start burning in late Sept., and don't usually stop until at least mid May.
Do the math.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 7, 2014)

I figure I'm only saving about $60/month, but in reality it's more since I keep that house at 67 when using the heat pump, and but keep the house at 70 (and it feels even warmer) using wood.  I've got awhile to break even after spending $900 on saws and equipment last year, but I'll will take a day outside with a saw or maul any day over a day inside at the gym.  My girlfriend (now fiance) thought I was crazy when we first met for the weekends I spent collecting and processing wood, until she went with me to "meet the parents" and we all spent the day felling trees, bucking the logs, and hauling the wood around to family members.  Now she gets upset when I go out without her (she's a keeper)!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 7, 2014)

Ah, you guys are missing the most important part.  All that testosterone   http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/08/26/chopping-wood-a-manlier-feel-than-sports/


----------



## bmblank (Jan 7, 2014)

They mention lumberjacking vs competition sports... What about lumberjack competitions?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 7, 2014)

AH yes, we are manly men! That goes without saying! Ugg Ugg


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 8, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Love lighting the first fire of the season , then getting into the 24/7 burn season. By about February, the warm gushy feeling will wear off as usual, and I will be wishing for Spring, but still burning till prolly April, depending on the weather temps.
> e.



Two early signs that winter might end.   The crocus begin to bloom, and Hogwildz posts that he is DONE.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 8, 2014)

I will be done in spirit, but mother _ _ _ _ e r decides when I am truly done. Fill in the blanks with "n a t u r e" or leave as is and you know what I am saying.


----------



## windchaser (Jan 8, 2014)

To me a wood stove is about more then just saving money. It's about being really,really warm when you save money.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Jan 14, 2014)

windchaser said:


> To me a wood stove is about more then just saving money. It's about being really,really warm when you save money.



Precisely.  If I am going to spend money for heat in any form, I want to be warm.  I keep my house 78+ degrees all winter for about 40% of what it would have cost me to keep it at 68 with my propane heater.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jan 19, 2014)

What about no arguments with the wife about the house being too warm and the need to save on the heating bill. Keeping our house at 75+ degrees would be a care payment around here..


----------



## ironpony (Jan 19, 2014)

I am not arguing the point but if I spent the same time doing what I do for a living as the time spent processing wood, I could easily pay the heat bill and have money leftover.However It would not be as much fun.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 19, 2014)

For most of us ITS BOTH.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 19, 2014)

Never once have I figured or factoed the cost. As your title said woodburning is about so much more than saving money. It is my winter therapy and it warms my heart.  I will not quit until I can't cut or drag a single split to the wood stove.  Which will be a long time, because my son knows the meaning of it all and has told me I will not run out of wood as long as he is able.


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't agree more... Because of work I use the stove for supplement heat right now, would love to burn 24/7. But I must say the best for me is when the temp starts to drop, the north winds are whipping and the stove is cold...You fire up the stove and feel a heat source like no other heat source warming up the house...that's a lifestyle or addiction not sure...got to have one addiction in life anyway.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know. But I have looked at what it would cost me to get off of wood heat. And headed out to the splitter.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't know. But I have looked at what it would cost me to get off of wood heat. And headed out to the splitter.


What ever works. BB. We all have our different motivations and passions. Some are purely economical and some are.......I can't come up with the right word......pragmatic, no that's you.....


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 21, 2014)

As I sit in my toasty warm basement family room, the upstairs is a comfortable 70°, it's approaching single digits outside, and the oil furnace has been dormant for three days, I have to say I'm really enjoying this lifestyle


----------



## rwthomas1 (Jan 30, 2014)

My business partner has 4 chords delivered each spring for the next winter, split and dumped in his yard for $900.  Cuts his heating bill in half and house is about 5 degrees warmer than using the furnace.

I burn about three tons of pellets each season, costs about $750.  Keeps the house at least 5 degrees warmer and costs about a third of the electric heat.

Lifestyle?  Only if saving money is a lifestyle....


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

If I need motivation I simply look at the gauge on the oil tanks in the basement. Last bought oil in fall 2010, over $1400 then to fill the 2 tanks from about 1/4. I'm right at 1/4 now so I will need some next year for supplement. That said, does anyone use a stabilizer for their fuel? I dumped a gallon of PS Diesel Kleen I had left from my old diesel truck in last spring just in case. I've been seasonally laid off since Jan 2nd for the first time in 12 years since work is slow so I am able to keep the stove going which is very nice. And the bonus- I normally put 10 lbs on in "winter weight" but I haven't gained an ounce with the scrounging/C/S/S'ing I've been doing this year. Pop a pinch of Skoal in, head outside and get after it


----------



## bsruther (Jan 31, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> If I need motivation I simply look at the gauge on the oil tanks in the basement. Last bought oil in fall 2010, over $1400 then to fill the 2 tanks from about 1/4. I'm right at 1/4 now so I will need some next year for supplement. That said, does anyone use a stabilizer for their fuel? I dumped a gallon of PS Diesel Kleen I had left from my old diesel truck in last spring just in case. I've been seasonally laid off since Jan 2nd for the first time in 12 years since work is slow so I am able to keep the stove going which is very nice. And the bonus- I normally put 10 lbs on in "winter weight" but I haven't gained an ounce with the scrounging/C/S/S'ing I've been doing this year. Pop a pinch of Skoal in, head outside and get after it




I plan on picking up a bottle of this stuff when I have my tank topped off this fall. 
http://www.amazon.com/FPPF-Chemical-Co-00161-Treatment/dp/B001E099MU
They say to put it in before a fill, so that it mixes well.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's a question, maybe some will frown upon this but I was told it was ok up to 10% and I'm nowhere near that. I have done it for the past 2 years without any issues, yet. I take the drain oil from my truck, about 6 qts comes out (7 goes in) and dump it in the oil tank. I have only avg'ed 1 OC per year since I have had a company truck when I run jobs in the busy season (summer) and the wifes car takes 5 qts, 1 OC per year. So I'm adding a little over 3 gallons of waste oil to my heating oil. I did a test last year, I filled a big Gatorade bottle with fuel almost full then added some waste oil and shook it up. I let it sit for around a week and no separation occurred, it just darkened the red a tad. Does anyone see a problem with doing this? If there is an issue I will discontinue this practice. Our boiler is about 10 yrs old, it was installed a year or 2 before we moved here.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 31, 2014)

Is 3 gallons of extra oil really worth the risk of damaging your furnace?


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

True. My buddy worked for the company that installed the furnace and he didn't think it would hurt. Just looking for more/other opinions. The Amish guys that built our pole barn told me he used to drain the oil from his 7.3 F350 and dump it right in the tank.   Thats 15-40, I use 5-20 in my truck. He said he had over 200K on that truck when he traded it and never had an injector problem. My thinking is a diesel engine injector is probably a little more sophisticated than the injector in my furnace. Good point though, thanks for the input. I'm still on the fence


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

And FWIW the guy that told me up to 10% was ok is an old farmer/equiptment operator I use to work with and he said he had been doing it for years


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 31, 2014)

Make sure you filter it real good. Most of the problems i have with oil furnaces is from dirty tank ,sludge, dirty oil with water and other contaminents. Iv recently had some vandalism ,jerks put water and SUGAR into the oil tank. Sugar solidified on top of the boiler but she kept running.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Make sure you filter it real good. Most of the problems i have with oil furnaces is from dirty tank ,sludge, dirty oil with water and other contaminents. Iv recently had some vandalism ,jerks put water and SUGAR into the oil tank. Sugar solidified on top of the boiler but she kept running.


I do. So you are NOT saying its a bad thing, that's reassuring. I'm just looking for pros and cons. Yes, it is only 3-4 gallons but that's less I have to buy, and I don't have to drive somewhere and drop it off for recycling. I believe some places around here even charge to take it.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd love to have chickens,but I've learned from my neighbor that all you're doing is feeding the fox and weasels fresh dinner. A weasel is a slick little predator.


----------



## msherer (Feb 9, 2014)

They build houses without wood heat?  Weird....


----------

